# Does anyone have....?



## JamieC (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm just curious and don't know if this is the right forum. I haven't been online in a while (so hi!) but I just am dying to know the answer because I'd like to know how the kittens are and just for curiosities sake.

Does anyone here have an Egyptian Mau with bloodlines that have a cat named Ch. Bacamamdits Nitria-Kelya in the pedigree? He produced a few litters of kittens with his second owner (while she was showing him). He was born in 1996 and I got him at 3 years of age, so I'm assuming the now adult cats would have been born in 97/98 or early 99. 

Maui is now 11 and is starting to slow down. I'd like to keep track of his pedigree as someday I'd like to have a cat that had some relations to him. He is a wonderful cat and a dignified gentlemen in his elder years.


----------

